# I've gone and done it again... MORE stallion photos, lol.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I have more of course, I'll update as they are loaded.

Thanks for looking.







Keegan looks almost blue in some of these photos. This is his true to life coloring. Since the light was pretty decent for having t-storms. It really enhanced his color and the greens and everything is awesome.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Those were freaking AMAZING! GORGEOUS! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, BEAUTIFUL! Your stallion? I wish I could take pictures like that!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

He has such intelligent eyes. You can just see his wisdom by looking at his face.
Beautiful photos


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

He looks like a movie horse, haha! Beautiful pictures, beautiful horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You've done it again Rissa! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Rissa, with the economy what it is today, if you find it to costly to keep him, I will be very happy to take him off your hands! (haha, but seriously!)

Fantastic pictures and what a "model". Couldn't ask for better. Definitely what fairy-tales are made from.

His coat reminds me of a blue/black velvet.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> Keegan looks almost blue in some of these photos.


I was just going to say that!! You are such a talented photographer. I wish I had you as a friend to take pics all the time of my horsey.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I must say that Keegan is absolutely hideous. You must give him away immediately. Fortunately, I have a soft spot for ugly horses so I will take him off your hands.

Just kidding. ' ' ' ' ' He is stunning and such a show off. He really makes my mouth water. Excellent photos too. I am always jealous of your pictures. *fades green with envy*


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

He is lovely! And beautiful, beautiful photos! 
I was wondering if I could use one to reference a pencil drawing prehaps? There would be no profit for me, just for the enjoyment of drawing your fellow and getting some good practice with dark horses. 
I'd love to hear back from you and if you'd like me not to use any, I completely understand. Thanks!
Molly


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

ScotchMegafleet said:


> He is lovely! And beautiful, beautiful photos!
> I was wondering if I could use one to reference a pencil drawing prehaps? There would be no profit for me, just for the enjoyment of drawing your fellow and getting some good practice with dark horses.
> I'd love to hear back from you and if you'd like me not to use any, I completely understand. Thanks!
> Molly


Please do! I'd love to see it once it's done. Several people have drawn or painted Keegan in the last year or so. Made jewelry out of photos of him as well. 

A pastel portrait of him by an artist that found his photos online was displayed at the Hoosier Horse Fair this year. 

Draw away!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am always in awe of your horse and your photography.

*sigh*

Beautiful pictures!!!!

If you dont mind me asking, what camera do you use?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

hes os beautiful. I especially love the last one in your first post.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

if he is one day missing don't come to my house!!!! ha ha jk.....a lil. lol. he is absolutely stunning. You have an amazing eye. and a beautiful place. Keegan is a friggin dream horse.


----------

